# Merry Christmas but... SAFETY FIRST!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I would also add chocolate, as my cavalier unwrapped a box of liqueur chocolates once and ate the lot, he spend the night on a drip and we thought we had lost him as he was 15. He also ate all 3 of my children's chocolate advent calendars. Fortunately he survived two more Christmases!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Ruth, I hadn't realised about poinsettias, we have one at the moment that is dropping leaves every time I look at it. N xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I didn't know about them either Nadine! I have one too that's dropping leaves.. Just being extra vigilant and have it up out of the way where it can't drop on to floor. Thankfully Lola isn't in to plants. x


----------

